# Decisions, Decisions...



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Im stuck between which one to get out of these two...

Huge 17" Rhom from George...









Or a shoal of 2-3" Piraya....(thanks Leon for the Pic, hope you dont mind!!)









I've always wanted a shoal of Piraya so would love to go for them, but also always wanted a huge Rhom and feel the 17" Rhom is a more rare, so should jump on the chance why I've got it!

Opinions anyone?


----------



## cornos (May 6, 2003)

personaly i would go for the shoal


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

hmmmmmmm hard 1....that is a kick ass rhom tho.....think the rhom wins it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

andycrazymonkey said:


> hmmmmmmm hard 1....that is a kick ass rhom tho.....think the rhom wins it


 aye, the rhom is fairly flawless, once its had time to settle in I would guess it would darken up a little, and its fins grow back perfect!


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Personally, I would get 10 piraya and watch them grow to become monsters like that rhom. The rhom is cool, but how much longer will it live? How much does a fish like that even cost??? The Rhom is cool, but I'm pretty anti-single tank fish when the tank has to be F-in huge to accomodate its resident. Its your call man, both are very cool but if it were me, I'd say Piraya.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

EZ_Ian said:


> Personally, I would get 10 piraya and watch them grow to become monsters like that rhom. The rhom is cool, but how much longer will it live? How much does a fish like that even cost??? The Rhom is cool, but I'm pretty anti-single tank fish when the tank has to be F-in huge to accomodate its resident. Its your call man, both are very cool but if it were me, I'd say Piraya.


 the Rhom should have a long time to live yet, they can live for over 20-30 years if looked after properly!

My main idea behind the decision will be whats more readily available when I et more ££ for the other option in the future. A near perfect 17" Rhom or 2-3" Piraya!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

The Rhom is just awsome! Either way you gonna have a wicked tank man!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Piraya. Dream tank.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

how big is the tank?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

rufus said:


> how big is the tank?


 150 Gal, 5ftx2ftx2ft


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

They are being screwy with piraya down there in S.A. so in the near future you may can get them, but in the far future? Don't be so sure...


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

shoal it!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Sorry to burst the bubble, but in a 150 I wouldn't go any more than 5 pirayas if you really want them to grow.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

i would go for the shoal,
they look good


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

I would go for the rhom. Sure piraya are nice and all but you will allways be able to get them. A large rhom on the other hand is seen to often. If your going to spend the money than take advantage of the rhom. Get the piraya later. Just my 2 cents


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mechanic_joe said:


> Sorry to burst the bubble, but in a 150 I wouldn't go any more than 5 pirayas if you really want them to grow.


 Hmm...simply not true when they are only 2-3"! Infact, probably not true util they are atleast 8"!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> I would go for the rhom. Sure piraya are nice and all but you will allways be able to get them. A large rhom on the other hand is seen to often. If your going to spend the money than take advantage of the rhom. Get the piraya later. Just my 2 cents


 to be honest that is how I am currently looking at it!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I would get that enormous rhom!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

> They are being screwy with piraya down there in S.A. so in the near future you may can get them, but in the far future? Don't be so sure...





> I would go for the rhom. Sure piraya are nice and all but you will allways be able to get them. A large rhom on the other hand is seen to often. If your going to spend the money than take advantage of the rhom. Get the piraya later. Just my 2 cents





> Hmm...simply not true when they are only 2-3"! Infact, probably not true util they are atleast 8"!





> to be honest that is how I am currently looking at it!


You may want to think this over... The Rhom could live for a while longer, but he could also die in a year. The Piraya are babies and it is hard to get them as babies. Also, read my first quote, which is from a post of mine earlier.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

the rhom would live for a lot longer...it isnt about to drop dead anytime soon as long as conditions are right!

It is normally hadrd to get them so small, but recently it seems like its becoming a lot easier, and I'm sure it will be available in the future (im talking a year topss probably!)


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

You sure seem to be defending the whole buying of the Rhom so it seems like that si what you want so go for it.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> You sure seem to be defending the whole buying of the Rhom so it seems like that si what you want so go for it.



















I just noticed that! lol

I really dont know, I think Im just trying to argue both points to see what people think, as really cant decide myself!

I see pictures of people large rhoms and think wow, I'll go for that! Then see Piraya shoals like Harleys and Raptors, and think wow, I'll go for that!

I just don't think I'll ever find a Rhom that size, and that good an example unless I go to S.A myself, which isnt happening yet! But then again you make a good point about the Piraya!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

^^ anymore opinions?!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I say rhom in that 150. He'll be happy in there. And I know you can't resist a humungous rhom. 
Paraya are notorious for being highly cannabilistic when young, just a thought. Also, Prob shouldn't go more than 5-6 in a 150. I say that cus they'll get big and territory will get smaller every day. Oh yah and small paraya arent' that rare. I hope you get what you want and weigh all your options.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Well for the piraya you need atleast a 250 gallon tank for life nad the rhom could stay in the 150 for life soo your choice!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Yeah, I wouldnt worry about the tank in the future...I've got a 265 Gal sat in the garage waiting to be set-up if I dont decide to sell it, and I'm moving in a year or so, so I will be getting a huge ass tank then for a shoal!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Rhombeus that is a beauty you cannot pass up!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id go with the piraya! Awesome fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That rhom is amazing and you are right, a 17" rhom doesn't just come around all the time but I think a shoal of 10 vibrant, active, and pristine piraya make for a far more impressive display.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

very tough descision, thus choice is a problem. Either of the two are excellent to have.

Go for a toss coin. :smile:


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Keep in mind that the shoal will require more attention to keep them in line. This is a problem you won't have with the rhom. I don't know if this is a factor for you but just something to consider.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Craig

My choice would be for the rhom. Don't get me wrong, a shoal of piraya in a large tank, your 7'er for example would look really impressive. But for a jaw on the floor effect a rhom over 15" would be an incredible sight







. In a word, impact! By the way, that stock list from SA looks fantastic. Good luck with the import!
Ta.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> My choice would be for the rhom. Don't get me wrong, a shoal of piraya in a large tank, your 7'er for example would look really impressive. But for a jaw on the floor effect a rhom over 15" would be an incredible sight
> 
> ...


 Yeah, my mind is going along the lines of getting the rhom now, and then when I move into my own house in about a year sorting out a huge tank for a Piraya shoal. And move the Rhom into the 7'er.


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

That's one mean looking Rhom.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

shoals are more fun, dont listen to the voters


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

When you move into your own house I wouldn't recommend putting the Rhom in the 7'er. That 150g ought to be plenty for him. Just set the 7'er up then for the Pirayas.


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

rhom def.... when you glance at a huge tank like that, in my opinion, and even for people who don't know about piranhas... i think just looking at a piranha twice the size of your head is extremely impressive, while a shoal is cool, but at least my heart doesnt skip a beat like it does a huge rhom


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

swttalker33 said:


> rhom def.... when you glance at a huge tank like that, in my opinion, and even for people who don't know about piranhas... i think just looking at a piranha twice the size of your head is extremely impressive, while a shoal is cool, but at least my heart doesnt skip a beat like it does a huge rhom


 True that! My 12 incher scares the crap out of people.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd go with the piraya.

The bigger the piranha, the harder to ship they are: and we're not talking about a trip from George's place to 10 states away, but trans-Atlantic. Sure, it has been done a lot before, but shipping piranha's this across the big pond is much more risky.

Also, when you have shoal, if you loose one, there's still a bunch left (true, maybe small piraya's aren't as personable as a big-ass rhom, but still...)
If the rhom dies, you end up with an empty tank and empty wallet.
I think I would be worried sick 24/7 if I had a fish that big and expensive.

Finally, and this is my personal opinion, a shoal is much more entertaining than a solitary fish.
I really like my manueli, but he's not as active and inquisitive as my reds, feeding him is not as exciting, and he's pretty much a puss, while my reds can be hand-fed, they come up to the tank front to greet when I come home, etc...
What if your 17" rhom turns out to be a shy monster?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Great point judazzz. You better hope the rhom is "personable" and isn't skittish. I'm sure that rhom is gonna run you a lot of money. I just think there is nothing more beautiful in the hobby then piraya.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

If you are shipping that rhom from South America then forget about it. It is very expensive and risky to ship a rhom that size from S.A.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

It would be from George to Englad I think...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> It would be from George to Englad I think...










And he has shipped large Rhoms and others to Europe, and even Hong Kong before, so has a lot of experience in doing so!

I see what you mean Judazz, but what if he turns out to be very active! Its a risk, thats for sure, but if it works out it'll be worth it! And if not, I'm sure there is a demand for a 17" piranha somewhere in Europe to get my money back!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ERRRRRR THE RHOM ALSO I NEED TO TALK TO U M8 ABOUT GETTING ME SOME TERNZ


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I voted piyara.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Even though the vote is slightly swinging in favour of Piraya I think I'm going to go for the Rhom.

Simply because a 172 Rhom of this quality doesnt come along everyday so I'm going to jump on it why I can. Plus I'm moving in a year or so to a house where I'll be putting in a huge tank (something like 400 G) and dont want the hassle of moving a large shoal, and then adding more to it, etc. I would rather set a large shoal up at once in that tank!

But...anymore arguments for and agaisnt are welcome!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i think judazz makes the best point. this really is a tough call.
heres an idea....why dont you do both









i voted rhom btw


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id go shoal if you have the room

im a shoal man plus piraya s are a beautyful fish not that a rhom isnt


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> i think judazz makes the best point. this really is a tough call.
> heres an idea....why dont you do both
> 
> 
> ...


 both cant be done at the moment, just havent the space. But both will happen sooner or later!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I just did both! I bought the other large rhom George had , and it was worth it! 
The fish was a little shy at first, what would you expect, considering the move.
I have had it for 1.5 months, and the change is crazy! It recognizes me as the
"food" source, and follows my hand to drop food into the tank. It has darkened 
compared to George's pics, and I can make out the hyaline edging on tail, anal
and maybe on dorsal fins! Out of my collection , it wins the jaw-dropper award!
Everyone is amazed at the size of the fish. My piraya shoal(9... 3-4 inch) is nice,
and will be NICER in a few years, but right now is just a little boring. I was going 
to mix 9 piraya, 10 terns, 10 super reds ,and 8 cariba in a large tank. I thought
this would give the rhom a run for it's money! I have since reconsidered, and have 
the shoals separated. I did'nt want to risk any of those 65.00 piraya to a 10.00
super red! So if you want to make jaws drop, go large rhom! If you like to watch
P's feed , go with a large mixed shoal, always fun at dinner.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nubsmoke said:


> I just did both! I bought the other large rhom George had , and it was worth it!
> The fish was a little shy at first, what would you expect, considering the move.
> I have had it for 1.5 months, and the change is crazy! It recognizes me as the
> "food" source, and follows my hand to drop food into the tank. It has darkened
> ...


 what size tanks have you got...you have got to get a load of pics up as your collection sounds amazing!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I've spent so much on fish I can't afford a camera to take good pics! Just kidding
I have the rhom in a 150 gal(48x24x30), although I'm rethinking that one! My 
other fish are in some 20 other aquariums( 2-150's,2-125's,3-75's,2-55's,3-33's,
2-25 talls,2-20 longs, 2-40 breedrs, and my first 29 gal that started it all). I have 
a 300gal(my first!) that will be here in 2 weeks. This will free up some tanks and 
let me work on my collection some more. I have 8 5-6 inch terns, and 2 more 
large P's coming end of the week, gotta go get to work moving fish! I'll post pics 
as soon as I get a new camera.PS There are some bad pics in my gallery.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

after thinkin i over a bit the rhom is a good ideal like you said its tough to come

across a good one like that. plus later it would probably be easier to get some

pirayas and start a shoal than a big ass rhom like that. go with the

rhom


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

its still the rhom


----------

